
Why do the testes of most mammals hang outside their bodies? - curtis
http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2015/08/13/why_do_the_testes_of_most_mammals_hang_outside_their_bodies.html
======
tired_man
It's a design flaw. Sperm production requires a temperature lower that body
temp.

